# [SOLVED] Can I access my BIOS from Windows?



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

Can I access my BIOS from Windows, or do I have to reset my computer?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*

no you have to enter fromboot during the post screens


----------



## bwguy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*

BIOS is stored on your motherboard, it is the OS that loads your Windows OS, you can update it from Windows but not edit it's settings.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*



dai said:


> no you have to enter fromboot during the post screens



Oh. Thanks.

It would be nice if someone wrote a program that can enter BIOS from the OS, and then return to the OS and programs and files that were last opened and used, without having to reopen each one individually.

I usually work with many programs and files open at the same time, and if I have to go to BIOS, I find it frustrating, once I return to Windows again, once it has loaded, to reopen each program that I was using last, and to remember which files I had open last, and to reopen each one of them.


----------



## bwguy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*

Why would you need to access your BIOS on a regular occurance anyway?

Sorry but that seems like a lenghly process you don't need to complete.

Guy


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*



bwguy said:


> ... you can update it from Windows but not edit it's settings.


Thanks.



bwguy said:


> Why would you need to access your BIOS on a regular occurance anyway?


I would need to access my BIOS on a regular occurrence if I asked many questions on a forum, concerning my BIOS, while doing other work in between, on the same computer, and therefore needed to enter my BIOS each time I needed to go check this and that.



bwguy said:


> Sorry but that seems like a lenghly process you don't need to complete.


What seems like a lengthy process that I don't need to complete?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*

I don't know if it is technically even possible for a Windows application to access BIOS settings. If possible it would be almost impossible to do so safely. If a legitimate program could do this it could also be done with malware - and don't think they wouldn't. On many systems this could lead to disastrous consequences.

In any event BIOS settings require a reboot to take effect. Such a program would simply add one more way for novice users to access and modify settings they do not understand, sometimes with serious harmful effects. There are more than enough of those already.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can I access my BIOS from Windows?*



LMiller7 said:


> I don't know if it is technically even possible for ... ... ... ... ... ... already.


That makes sense to me. Thanks!

I'm happy with your answer. :smile:


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

This thread is solved then.

Thanks!
:wave:


----------

